
Graphwar -- Artillery game where you use mathematical functions - bane
http://www.graphwar.com/index.html
======
roryokane
Two tips:

• You can bend around obstacles in a number of ways, including parabolas, 1/x,
and exponential equations, but one way I saw someone else using involved
combining terms of this format: “a•((x-k)+abs(x-k))” (I’m using • because HN
is swallowing asterisks). k is the x-value at which your equation curves, and
a is the slope afterwards. Each term like this adds another point at which
your equation can change direction. It works because abs() is math’s
equivalent to the “if-else” – with enough convolutions, you can make equations
conditional on almost anything. However, I think with this technique, you have
to change parts of previous terms to account for the new term – I haven’t
figured out how yet.

• Add k•sin(99•x) to your equation to give yourself a “beam” k high.

I'm tempted to write a program that can create an equation of piecewise line
segments to fire. The inputs would be a list of x-values of the segment
boundaries and angles for each segment. I probably won’t get around to it, but
someone else, feel free to.

~~~
waterhouse
> _I'm tempted to write a program that can create an equation of piecewise
> line segments to fire._

I was also tempted to do that. I wanted to give it a graphical user interface,
too, as that's what would be best for a human for this task: the user could
click points on the screen, and the program would construct a piecewise
function to connect them. (This would probably make the task trivial. But I'd
want it done anyway--I like seeing this sort of thing demonstrated.)

------
floppydisk
Definitely an interesting idea, I can now apply all those functions I learned
from calculus ages ago!

One suggestion, provide a list of "standard" functions, on a normal 4-quadrant
Cartesian plane, showing how they look on the graph. It'd definitely lower the
barrier to entry.

------
simias
How are you supposed to shoot backwards?

I think it'd be more fun if you could move around. Maybe having the choice to
skip a turn and move a unit around?

Also maybe having a preview of what your equation looks like? It'd make the
game easier and you'd still have to think about what kind of equation to use.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> How are you supposed to shoot backwards?

You don't - everyone sees themselves and their teammates on the left side of
the screen.

------
Tichy
The nineties called and want their Java back :-( Love the idea, but can't
play.

~~~
sqrt17
I know what you mean, even though Java was pretty much a niche language up to
1999 ;-)

------
S4M
I like the concept, but I find it too hard to caliber my functions as I dont
really know my coordinates and the ones of the opponents.

------
ThePawnBreak
This is very hard to play in the current state. Things that I feel are needed:

\- a dot where x and y integers intersect ( like the intersections of the
lines on a math notebook ).

\- ability to preview the trajectory;

\- larger font for the formula box

\- ability to choose direction to shoot in

The concept is very interesting, and this could be quite useful for people who
want to improve their knowledge of function graphs.

------
iwwr
All I can say is, trig functions are overpowered.

------
copper
The y' mode appears to have an unstable solver that's __very __useful :)

------
pavel_lishin
Very very cool, but too easy to accidentally bail on a game - I couldn't find
a way to rejoin my game (Sorry, miked, pet, alan!)

Also, really wish this were flash instead of a Java applet.

~~~
meatmanek
How is a Flash applet any better than a Java applet?

~~~
pavel_lishin
My experience is that Java applets take longer to start up, and are less
responsive than flash apps, and take up more system resources.

------
nitrogen
Ever since I played DOS games like Scorched Earth and the Gorillas game that
came with DOS 5.0's Qbasic, I've wanted to take the concept further and use it
to teach kids math in a fast-paced video game setting.

I haven't played this particular game due to the Java requirement, but I do
like the idea.

------
Onemean98GT
It's actually pretty interesting, I'm just not sure that many people will know
how to use it.

------
pnathan
There's an expired SSL certificate there, expired in April this year.

------
_--_----_--_
With a few additions, it can be an awesome teaching tool

------
afhof
I'm curious as to why this game listens to the default Starcraft port of 6112?

